# Rlt-69 Photos



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

a few photos. A 5 second exposure:










Military kit:










A representative lume shot:










And a closeup from the first photo above:










Pardon the dust, it's ubiquitous here


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Comparing the lume to a PRS53:










And compared to an H3 Traser, at T=0:










And at T=16 min.










Teh advantage of Permanent Light Technology is clear


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good photographs Colin









What is the model/calibre of the pistol? And explain the cushion


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks like a smaller calibre Beretta..............bit too small for a 9mm!









Is the knife a Benchmade?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Beretta 92F (I believe - we just call it the M9) in 9mm. Standard US Army rupert issue







I'd much rather have my Glock 17, but personal weapons are prohibited, even if of the 'official issue' caliber









The background is a stack of books covered with a desert shamagh - used by certain coalition forces. This was a gift from a mate. Shemaghs are an amazing piece of kit - very useful in this environment. Headover and handkerchief all in one. The white silk piece is a 'blood chit'. This one is ersatz, not official, but I figure it might do in a pinch since I don't rate one these days as I'm no longer on flight status.

The writing on the chit is a brief plea to not shoot the bearer and to guide him to safety in exchange for a reward. This is printed on the chit in the pertinent languages for the area, along with an American flag (in case they cannot guess who we are by our high-tech kit, the volume of our voice and the fact that we're chewing gum







). A real one would be made of Tyvek and would have detachable corners with serial numbers. The idea being that you give the corner to your benefactor and they can turn it in for cash. The originals (WW2) were silk and sewn into the lining of pilots' jackets.

In reality, the IR strobe is probably the most useful piece of kit were I find myself in the stuff. It's visible for miles under NVGs and since only the good guys have NVGs it would be a fast route to a pickup. I don't leave home without it. Guns attract unwanted (by me) attention, and if I'm down to a knife in a country where every grandmother has a Kalishnikov, well, it's been nice knowing you boys. I'm not going to be seen kneeling on Al Jazeera, IYKWIM.

This kit is part of my daily load. The rest being a radio, cell phone, ammo and essential medical stuff: 12g IV catheter, one handed tourniquet, bandage scissors, scalpel and a lap sponge. I go by Murphy's corollary: if you have it, you won't need it


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Griff said:


> Looks like a smaller calibre Beretta..............bit too small for a 9mm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The M9 is actually considered a large frame auto, must be my photo









The knife is an SOG FlashII. The spring-assited opening makes it just short of a switchblade.

How 'bout that RLT69!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The '69 look nice Colin









Now about the pistol ... I should have guessed it was an M9









I had a 9mm CZ 75 compact as my "personal" in RSA










... and a Smith and Wesson revolver with hollow nose 0.357 Magnum for in the house at night .... it only had a 2 1/2" barrel and not that accurate at distance (in my hands anyway) but was simple to use and with serious stopping power.

I haven't shot a gun since 1999 I am not allowed under UK laws. So I have bows and arrows now







..... bit tricky stringing up an 80lb longbow to face an intruder though


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Think there was a time we used .455 Webley revolvers, which were said capable of stopping Zulu's in mid-air!!!























Think I'd prefer a .375 Magnum revolver myself, but I think the 9mm is chosen because of the availability of ammo just about everywhere


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

To avoid being shot at myself I`ll say nothing about the guns









Nice watch photo`s Colin









Any chance of a daylight photo of the `69 & `53 together? I`ve wondered for sometime what these two would look like side by side









I`ve got a`NIN` inspired `69 Special (but original manual not auto like his) being created as we speak.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've got several photos on the way, Mach. I like both watches, but wish I'd bought the manual wind 53.

I also found an original Smiths, in fairly good condition (by the photos). It's been sent to Texas, but I'm hoping to be able to do a side by side of the two this summer!

Griff, there was a WW2-era British comic super hero who carried a Webley, I'll think of his name as soon as I log off. I'd expect you to prefer a revolver, but autos are very reliable these days. I've never had a jam in my Glock in thousands of rounds, although I've had several with the Beretta - bad mag spring once and a poorly maintained weapon (borrowed for range quals) another time. The US Army is looking at a different caliber, one with more stopping power. I'll stick with my 9mm since practice is overwhelmingly the determining factor in stopping a bad guy, and I can buy a raft of 9mm vice .40 or 10mm. If we go back to a .45, I may follow suit.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> I've got several photos on the way, Mach. I like both watches, but wish I'd bought the manual wind 53.
> 
> I also found an original Smiths, in fairly good condition (by the photos). It's been sent to Texas, but I'm hoping to be able to do a side by side of the two this summer!
> 
> ...


I can understand your preferance for the mechanical wind version of the `53, I feel its more in keeping with the feel of the watch if you get my drift









I`d like to get an original Smiths W10 but prices are OTT IMO














.

As I`ve mentioned (many times







) on the forum I used to own a WWII JLC ex RAF pilots watch which I now deeply regret selling


----------

